# Questioning my newly morphing tad ID



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

These are supposed to be Bakhuis and maybe it's normal for new morphed froglets to look different from the adults, but I'm new at this and nervous. I would love to be reassured. They kinda look like sips to me right now.


----------



## Dartfrogcaretaker (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not really sure what your questioning? And what the hell is a sip? Anyway, they look healthy to me. I have a bakhuis aim waiting to morph now so it's cool to see how yours look. So what are your concerns?


----------



## WinifredBarkle (Dec 9, 2012)

"Sips" are the abbreviation for Sipaliwini frogs. He's just questioning whether he has the right breed or not. 

Unfortunately, I too am a noob, and can barely tell the difference between adult sips vs bakuis. I'm just excited for my cobalt tads to show some color!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Hatmehit, I still an amateur myself, but from my understanding, you're perfectly fine. I have some Bakhuis froglets that I got from a friend as tads. If I understood him correctly, it's pretty neat to watch the Bakhuis grow, as their pattern on their backs change some overtime. Yours look pretty similar to how mine did. Patterns will become more bold and definitive as they mature. Beautiful tincs! By the way, sips would be pretty cool to have too! They are on the top of my wishlist for tincs!

I hope someone with a lot more Bakhuis experience will come along to confirm or correct what I said.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

While I'll stick to my philosophy of not IDing frogs visually, I've morphed out hundreds of bakhuis froglets - and this looks similar/identical to the majority of them. They tend to have much more yellow as froglets.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I totally agree with Zach. Those look identical to all the Bahkuis tads I've morphed out. When I first started breeding Bahkuis it was a little difficult to tell the difference between them and cobalts. Now it's no problem to tell the difference in a glance. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, thank you all. I just got nervous that I had gotten the wrong tadpoles somehow because I expected a lot more black and didn't think they should have spots. The adults and juvies I've seen pictures of all look more swirly than spotty. It makes sense if they're supposed to change over time though. Thanks again.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

just wanted to show ya an example of how mine looked when first oow. the second pic is about 2 months oow you can see the yellow lessening. sorry i don't know why its upside down but you get the idea lol


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you  The other three have finally morphed and I'm feeling a lot better. I was worried that with all the fuss and chaos at the show, the tads could have gotten mislabeled, and I was really taken with the bakhuis from the moment I first saw them so I would have been a little bummed to get something else.

I did notice something interesting while I was researching them recently, though. The picture on Josh's frogs is absolutely stunning, but doing some poking around because I was stressing about my little guys has shown me a lot of variation in the coloration of Bakhuis. It seems to me like they're just a fairly variable bunch even within the one morph. It's interesting.


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Your little guys are really cute, by the way. 



FrogBoyMike said:


> View attachment 35784
> 
> 
> View attachment 35785
> just wanted to show ya an example of how mine looked when first oow. the second pic is about 2 months oow you can see the yellow lessening. sorry i don't know why its upside down but you get the idea lol


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Hatmehit said:


> Your little guys are really cute, by the way.


Thanks They are a trip to watch change as they grow. Perhaps as they grow i could send ya updated pic if ya like


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

That'd be cool. We could compare notes.


----------

